# Looking for two dogs



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ruffs Northern CA. Ginger Snap 
And
Miss Reds Holiday

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

found Ginger Snap
APBT ONLINE PEDIGREES


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

APBT ONLINE PEDIGREES 

I found this it has a registry number will it help?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know I've never looked any dogs up by there numbers. I just need her parents names. They are in Twi's pedigree and when I view her 9 gen. There is a gap that bugs me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

K I'll go look some more sorry that couldn't help.


----------

